# My partner has had a caution from the police, will this show up on the police check?



## KATEL1980 (Sep 16, 2008)

Hi there! My partner received a caution for criminal damage from the police a few months ago. We were just wondering if this will actually show up on the police check and if it will effect our visa application. Has anybody had a problem like this or knows of anyone in/has been in a similar situation? Any advice would be much appreciated.


----------



## Mummy3 (Sep 7, 2008)

I've read on a few forums that this shouldn't be a problem. Not sure if it will show up though. Hopefully, someone on here knows!


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi there,

Like Mummy, I'm not sure whether it will show up (but it probably will) but it shouldn't affect your application. I think they're more interested in actual convictions.

Dolly


----------



## Mummy3 (Sep 7, 2008)

Dolly said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Like Mummy, I'm not sure whether it will show up (but it probably will) but it shouldn't affect your application. I think they're more interested in actual convictions.
> 
> Dolly


Yes, I agree. I think a caution is just a slap on the wrist. Convictions are a whole other story.


----------



## dnex721 (Aug 12, 2008)

HI 

not sure how it will affect applications - but cautions show up on police checks [ even convictions / cautions 40 years ago will show ] 

sorry hope it doesn't cause problems - they recommend that you are honest and declare it prior to the check coming back. 

Bev


----------



## Mummy3 (Sep 7, 2008)

dnex721 said:


> HI
> 
> not sure how it will affect applications - but cautions show up on police checks [ even convictions / cautions 40 years ago will show ]
> 
> ...


Cautions only last 5 yrs. Not sure where 40 years ago comes from


----------



## dnex721 (Aug 12, 2008)

Mummy3 said:


> Cautions only last 5 yrs. Not sure where 40 years ago comes from


yes they only last 5 years but they will be on the check 

i do CRB [ police checks] everyday for work and they are on there - even the spent ones


----------



## Mummy3 (Sep 7, 2008)

dnex721 said:


> yes they only last 5 years but they will be on the check
> 
> i do CRB [ police checks] everyday for work and they are on there - even the spent ones


Does it just show up as a caution or does it say what the caution is?


----------

